# Free video sharing/hosting website script



## petersnoboard93 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, any one know where i can find a free or really cheap video sharing/hosting website script. It can be a youtube clone but i have to be able to use my own template. I found one i liked but it is like 200 bucks:sigh:.

The one i found is here:
http://www.clip-share.com/video-sharing-script-features.html


----------



## j-a-m-z (Aug 10, 2007)

Well its pretty hard to get for that because they are such complicated scripts.

You could write one your self if you have the skill, if not i can not suggest anything

You can find nulled verisons of theese scripts so they are free but this is illegal and i suggest you do not use theese.

James


----------



## petersnoboard93 (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks but i dont have the skill to write one of these scripts thats why im looking to buy one.


----------

